# Sand blasting the frame



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I got a quote for a company to do it here in my driveway for $175.00. In hindsight I was stupid to start this myself but here I am.....6 hours and $70 dollars in media and I'm about 3/4th done. I washed grit out of places I didn't think it could get in the shower....:willy:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

looks good but i bet $175 sounds cheap now-


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, is that an RXL over there?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> is that an RXL


....:confused...if that is a snowmobile model, no. It's an 81 Jag with custom painted hood, well whats left of it, after the shelf above it collapsed the Ski-Doo fell on it....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea, tha'ts what I was talking about. hehe, vintage sled ownage.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

looks good so whats the update


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

crustysack said:


> looks good but i bet $175 sounds cheap now-


I knew it was cheap , but they wouldn't take a cc and that's what I have been "stimulating the economy" with for the last few weeks after the Camaro sale funds ran out.....
Good thing Ames takes them......I've got all new body and core support bushings and hardware on the way here along with all new front control arm bushings, front fender repair panels, etc. etc......


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

sounds like on right on track


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

I got the pressure blaster and all the goodies with it too, and I had some one blast my frame after I was spitting sand for a week! I think the 175 is pretty good if it includes the media.

rich


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

What does that frame weigh? I'm about to pull mine out of the garage to be squared, blasted, and powdered.

I'm wondering if two guys can walk it onto a trailer.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

MaL said:


> What does that frame weigh? I'm about to pull mine out of the garage to be squared, blasted, and powdered.
> 
> I'm wondering if two guys can walk it onto a trailer.


Easily, it's less than 200 lbs, which is a little scary, considering what it's job is. My wife helps me move it and my 13 yr old son can too. I can stand it on edge and lift it myself but it's too cumbersome to walk very far.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's one of those things I never understood----Everything I've always read from day one said that the '64 GTO's frame was 200 pounds lighter than the '65's....that the '65's frame was beefed up due to twisting issues, etc. What did a '64 frame weigh, then? nothing? I never saw where 200lbs could be added to a c-channel frame that weighs maybe 190 pounds. I've read this from multiple sources, but think it's an urban myth. Good progress on the '67BTW. Call Bill!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Everything I've always read from day one said that the '64 GTO's frame was 200 pounds lighter than the '65's.... What did a '64 frame weigh, then? nothing?
> Call Bill!


:lol:That's a good question... I was surprised about the weight myself. 

OK, I'm trying to sell a few surplus pieces I acquired to get some jack back in my pocket. I don't like asking someone to sell something and then not have the funds to back it up. The time difference goofs me up too. I usually think about it around 4:30 our time and he's probably still at work...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

TMP, you can call his cellphone at 430 your time. Not a problem. He'll pick up....that's about his lunchtime! Don't hassle the funds, either. He's very easy to deal with, as you'll see.


----------

